# my analog sound-only gear with DSP



## USSOCOM (Sep 13, 2010)

So I was just wondering...
Is there a converter of some type to allow me to use the late model encoded signals in DVDs and TV to allow me to use my analog receiver and speaker setup? And maybe add a center channel/rears?
Do I even want to?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

USSOCOM said:


> So I was just wondering...
> Is there a converter of some type to allow me to use the late model encoded signals in DVDs and TV to allow me to use my analog receiver and speaker setup? And maybe add a center channel/rears?
> Do I even want to?


Describe your setup. There are always ways.


----------



## USSOCOM (Sep 13, 2010)

I have an old Pioneer SX-1980 Receiver.
Speakers are a pair of AV123 Rocket RS-850s with the (medium $) Skiing Ninja upgrades.
I have a Velodyne digital 15" subwoofer.
Hooked up is a Panasonic DVD player and a Sony multi-disc CD player. Nothing special there.
I also have some other gear as well, but it's not relevant to the above question...

I was wanting to add a Bigfoot center channel, and maybe some rears. Also going to add a Blu-Ray player, hence thinking my existing setup would be nice as a core for HT use, if there was some quality piece of gear to create that bridge or interface the analog and digital realms. Not even sure if that exists or what it might be called.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

USSOCOM said:


> I have an old Pioneer SX-1980 Receiver.
> Speakers are a pair of AV123 Rocket RS-850s with the (medium $) Skiing Ninja upgrades.
> I have a Velodyne digital 15" subwoofer.
> Hooked up is a Panasonic DVD player and a Sony multi-disc CD player. Nothing special there.
> ...


1. since you have a 2channel receiver, you would need an amplifier to drive the center channel as well as a way to decode the multichannel formats and provide gain control for individual channels as well as overall gain for the entire configuration. 

2. I do not know what your Panasonic DVD player is nor what its control/configuration/output options are. It cannot, of course, play BluRays or SACDs.

3. the easiest way, of course, would be to replace the venerable Pioneer with a multichannel AVR but I think you are implying that you would not want to do that. Surely, the setup you now have works well for all stereo sources.

4. I suggest you consider an Oppo BDP-103 universal player. It will play any available audio/video disc and it has an HDMI input for your cable box. It has 7.1 analog outputs which can be reconfigured to the number of channels you use and it can implement bass management and balance channel levels. In addition, it has a volume control for all. Connect its L/R outputs to the Pioneer, the center output to your new center speaker via your new center amp and control all multichannel stuff with the Oppo. Whatever you have now connected to the Pioneer will work as-is.

5. I really think that, although this will work, it is a complex arrangement. After doing this, you should still consider replacing the Pioneer with a multichannel AVR but you can defer that consideration with the Oppo.


----------



## USSOCOM (Sep 13, 2010)

Kal, thanks. That's the kind of info I was looking for.
The reason I was hoping to retain the Pioneer is that it pumps out a lot of clean power. A dedicated AV receiver rated at 300 watts per channel would likely break the bank, and I didn't want to expand the footprint of my setup, since then I'd have to get another cabinet. Not much space left. Plus I like the bling of silver components over their more subdued black counterparts.
My setup works very well right now for audio, but I wanted the benefits of that center channel (and maybe some rears) for TV.


----------

